# Kwinn's New Skin



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Kwinn now has her new skin. I love the way she looks. Not too pleased with the way my Mighty Bright glares on the shiney skin, but with a little adjustment I think we can make it work! I am still using the original cover for now. I have a brand new Vizu cover that is being held back for Christmas (the one compromise to getting Kwinn early). I will post pictures in the new cover after Christmas.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice, Angela! Thanks for posting this picture.

L


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

VERY pretty!!!  I was considering this skin too, so it's nice to see a picture.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love Kwinn's skin Angela. Kwinn looks very happy.  

Linda


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Very striking!

Good pick, Angela.

Looking forward to those Christmas photos  

Marci


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kwinn is looking mighty fine Angela


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

durphy said:


> Kwinn is looking mighty fine Angela


Thank you Durphy!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Kwinn's looking mighty fine.


----------

